# HELP!!!! My Biocube 29 Bottom is cracked! :-(



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
Do you guys have any ideas on how to repair this? SOOOO MAD/FRUSTRATED. Planted tank was doing beautifully, plants were just beginning to root etc. etc. and then...came home to approximately 40L of water on my floors! :-(

Anyhow, any ideas what to do/how to fix this? Or anyone able to do a repair on the tank? Do you guys think that because the bottom surface is semi-supported in these Biocubes that a hefty layer of silicon over the crack would do the trick? It'd be covered by the substrate anyways...

I'm looking to get this fixed ASAP because all my fish are being housed in temporary buckets/tiny hospital tank (5G I think), and I'm pretty sure that they are all going to be goners inside of a week...




























Thanks!
verkion


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use the tank again. I would buy another tank. Its never recomended to seal a crack, assuming its a glass tank. Acrylic would be an easy fix


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah crap...I just spent a boatload of cash on the tank. :-( Buying another I'm fairly certain, is NOT an option.

On a slightly different note, I've managed to pull the bottom plastic frame off. I'm thinking I maybe able to get a piece of glass cut to the same shape as the bottom piece and then siliconing it to the underside of the broken piece. I'd also silicon the inside crack line of course...that would be hidden by the substrate anyways.

What do you guys think? Either that, or I remove the old glass entirely and put a new one in its place. I think its probably a lot easier to silicon 2nd sheet to the broken one though. I read about a few people that have done this successfully...

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you could get that curved piece of glass cut relatively cheaply, then replacing it might be a viable option. I'm not sure how much it would cost though to cut that. I've only had straight pieces cut before.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

How long is the warranty for the tank?


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Just found out that's its going to be about $50 for a new piece of glass!!! That's definitely manageable. AND, that's with a slightly thicker 8mm piece instead of a 6mm one.

I'm still trying to figure out if its a better idea to silicon a NEW sheet to the bottom of the broken one or just to replace the bottom entirely. It looks like a MAJOR, PITA to resilicon the rear chambers well :-( Major Major pain...

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

replace the bottom.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Ouch!! So sorry to hear about this. 

I'd replace the bottom entirely if you can do it... but will that make sealing the rear chambers easier? Dunno...


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok...PROGRESS UPDATE! So, got a new piece of glass, cut to fit IN ONE DAY, from Vancouver Glass for $50 or so! In the process of scraping old silicone off before I put any new silicone on. I'm hoping a tube of GE Silicone I is the right stuff...too bad they don't have "black" colored Silicone I. Anyways, I got a tube of black Silicone II to use on the OUTSIDE of the tank (to seal the outside to the plastic bottom of the Biocube).

Thanks for the advice guys...can't believe how stupid this whole incident was! BTW, where on earth do you guys get the styrofoam for under the tank? Does Home Depot have sheets of the stuff?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update~ Good to hear that repair/rebuild is already in progress~ 

And yes, Homedepot carry those dense insulation foam~


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

verkion said:


> BTW, where on earth do you guys get the styrofoam for under the tank? Does Home Depot have sheets of the stuff?
> verkion


Mmmm. Not cheap for a small tank. Keep an eye around the construction site around you for scrap. Either the blue or the pink stuff should be good. We use it around foundation and on the roof.

With 8mm glass, I don't think you have to worry about the foam unless your frame is getting proper support all around.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

How do you think this cracked in the first place?I'd check to make sure that whatever you're putting it on is level and nothing is sticking up. 

The biocubes bottom has a plastic frame and is designed to sit on a flat piece of wood. I'd be afraid of the foam pushing up on the glass in the wrong places (where it isn't designed to have pushing up) and cracking the bottom again. 

From what I have heard (and done for all of my large tanks is) if it has a plastic frame on the bottom, to just have it sit on a flat piece of wood or steel. If it is a glass bottom then I use a piece of foam to level things out. 

So if you removed the black frame then I guess the foam is correct. Just check your stand again just to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah...I'm nearly 100% sure the cracking was due to my stupidity in shifting the stand whilst the acquarium was fully loaded. Yeah, never ever supposed to do that! The tank was actually level or very very close to at least. My reason for using foam is twofold: to ensure it IS 100% level and also to prop up the aquarium a bit.

Anyhow, the sandwiched and outer silicone bead is curing now...I'll do the insides tomorrow. Its not exactly the prettiest silicone job you will ever see, but I think it will more than suffice. Plus the frame is going back on it, and the bottom will have gravel which should hide the ugliness. LOL.

Hopefully I can have it filled and re-setup by Wednesday or so...

Thanks!
Verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

verkion said:


> Its not exactly the prettiest silicone job you will ever see, but I think it will more than suffice.


Mask where you don't want silicon with masking tape - make sure you remove as soon as silicon is done. Don't even leave it on for 5 minutes.

Apply steady pressure and drag your caulking gun steadily across. Do not put too much silicon on - more is not better.

Keep your finger moist with a bit of warm water (or spit  ) or soapy water. This will keep the silicon from sticking to your finger and provide a nice smooth finish when you are finish. Sound easy but take practice - I worn out some finger nails doing caulking  And don't use you finger nails !

Go over the silicon bead with your finger only once if you could. Can buy a tool at Home Depot as well - never used one. I like using my finger tip


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

If you ever make it out my way i have a bunch of Styrofoam i can give to ya.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone have some input on the foam thing? I would primarily use it as a "shim" to raise the tank higher. Is it bad to use foam on an aquarium that already has a plastic frame?

Thanks!
verkion



scherzo said:


> How do you think this cracked in the first place?I'd check to make sure that whatever you're putting it on is level and nothing is sticking up.
> 
> The biocubes bottom has a plastic frame and is designed to sit on a flat piece of wood. I'd be afraid of the foam pushing up on the glass in the wrong places (where it isn't designed to have pushing up) and cracking the bottom again.
> 
> ...


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, glass has been siliconed in place...its sitting out on my deck with 2xfoam exercise mats under it for padding and for "leveling" while I leak test it. I haven't siliconed the black plastic bottom to it yet...bad i know, but I suppose this is the ultimate stress test for it.

How long do you guys normally leave it for?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I used to build calcium reactor. I can start running water through them to test for leak within 24 hours. If it does not leak in an other 24 hours, I would call it good. As far as I understand, silicon reacts with moisture to cure and continue to cure under water and release a bit of vinegar that should not be too harmful


----------

